# Cohutta reports?



## fitzfirequacker (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone got nay cohutta reports or numbers for this past weekend?


----------



## DS7418 (Oct 11, 2010)

I was at the Holly Creek station Sat. morning... 4-bears--- 1.buck
 Typical hunt on the Cohutta tundra...


----------



## jp94 (Oct 11, 2010)

The last report that I heard from the check station on Hwy 2 check station was 8 bears, 7 bucks and 1 hog. That was on Saturday morning.


----------



## xhunterx (Oct 11, 2010)

bear harvest sounds down this year, bucks sounds about normal . maybe the acorns everywhere was keeping the bears concentrated and not moving.


----------



## deadend (Oct 11, 2010)

Walked 6.5 miles yesterday looking for something living besides squirrels.  Found some of the most productive white oaks I've ever seen with absolutely no bear or deer sign anywhere.  The only bear sign I found in this area was weeks old and small.  Found one area with fresh bear sign....in the back yard next to a cabin.


----------



## hunter johnson (Oct 12, 2010)

i killed a little 4 pointer up there last friday, we were camping at the sumac creek trail head parkin lot and hunted off a little 4 wheeler lookin trail but seen 8 piles of bear skat and 6 were fresh


----------



## Trizey (Oct 13, 2010)

When we left Sunday, the check station for West Cowpen showed a total of 5 Bucks, 21 Bear and 3 or 4 hogs for both check stations.

Three of us hunted some great spots with a lot of fresh sign.  One branch that I hunted looked like my grandaddy's pig pen.  It was the most hog sign I've ever seen.  25-30 wallows in a .5mile section, rooting like a garden was about to be planted.

Only one hog spotted and no shots fired.


----------



## jmanley17 (Oct 13, 2010)

i looked at the board sunday evening when i left both sides together was 21 bears 5 bucks and 5 hogs biggest buck was a seven pointer with a 13 in. spread there could have been more brought in that night i dont know


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 15, 2010)

I have never seen so many acorns in my life!  It was literally raining acorns!


----------



## trial&error (Oct 18, 2010)

I never saw one,  but I did spook one.  Them mountains is tough for walking.  Spent 3 hours walking by creek and realized water flows down hill.  Long walk back, but it was only mostly uphill.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Oct 18, 2010)

Acorns are a hazard up here..lol


----------



## murray_deerhunter08 (Oct 19, 2010)

yep,could end up with a-corn-cusion


----------



## jmanley17 (Oct 29, 2010)

murray deer hunter 08 did that buck in your avatar come from one of the wmas up here


----------



## murray_deerhunter08 (Nov 7, 2010)

yep,it came from windy gap on cohutta


----------

